# newbie help



## thunderchild (Oct 7, 2015)

Morning,
not sure if this is the right forum (please redirect if not)

I have recently been given an unwanted 1tb series 4 première. This is a uk smt-c7101 Samsung. It seems to be locked to the virginmedia network. 

I would like to reload it with a clean firmware to use as a dvr with my satellite. Is this possible ?

I have in the past upgraded games consoles with Linux images so am not adverse to opening boxes and getting my hands dirty.

The TiVo looks as though it has great potential, it would be shame to scrap it.

Any help / advice. Much appreciated


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

thunderchild said:


> Morning,
> not sure if this is the right forum (please redirect if not)
> 
> I have recently been given an unwanted 1tb series 4 première. This is a uk smt-c7101 Samsung. It seems to be locked to the virginmedia network.
> ...


Was that thing even purchased, and not just rented from Virgin?

Are you (and it) in the US or the UK?


----------



## thunderchild (Oct 7, 2015)

Good Morning,
many thanks for the reply, 

I was given this by a friend who purchased it from a charity shop. 

I am in the UK 

If the box is not worth rescuing I will go back to my original plan and scavenge the HDD


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

thunderchild said:


> Good Morning,
> many thanks for the reply,
> 
> I was given this by a friend who purchased it from a charity shop.
> ...


As I indicated elsewhere somewhere around here, best place to ask is the UK Virgin Media TiVo thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=69

since they'll be a lot more familiar with that unit than those of us here in the US.


----------

